Tell HN: Golang GitHub Color Indicator Changes to Gopher Blue - thegabez
======
thegabez
Who will write the chrome plugin to undo this tragedy?

------
kgraves
Was there a community decision behind this? Go projects are now looking like
Dockerfiles. This is unacceptable.

~~~
thegabez
No idea, I had just noticed it this morning.

